# From USA to Canada



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is going to sound bizzare, but here goes. I am an ESL teacher in an ICE detention center in the US and I meet Canadians here illegally. (Though not often)

lane:

They always tell me that Canada welcomes immigrants (I am american but my husband is mexican citizen with green card. He said jobs are plentiful, canadians are friendly and helpful, and that it does not have the woes of the usa. Is any or some of that true? 

If so, what is the best ways to find out about jobs in Vancouver? He said just go there and find a job then go to ?? ?? I forget what he said and say that you want to stay. Any help???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Unfortunately you cannot just come here, get a job and stay. You can certainly visit and look for a job but there is an immigration process that must be followed, just as with the USA.
We in Canada think we are a gentler society than exists in the USA. That's not to say we don't admire/love Americans. Our countries are very much intertwined in many ways. Canada is a wonderful place to live, as is the US, but things are different in many ways. We have very strict handgun laws and of course we have a universal health system. 
If you have any questions please post them and we'll try and answer them for you.
Regards.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

deborahc9133 said:


> This is going to sound bizzare, but here goes. I am an ESL teacher in an ICE detention center in the US and I meet Canadians here illegally. (Though not often)
> 
> lane:
> 
> ...


So what is your reason for wanting to move? My wife is from Mexico though she is a dual US/Mexican citizen now. I lived and worked in Mexico and am fluent in Spanish. We lived in Vancouver and you would never get my wife to live in Canada period. By the way, I wouldn't be too keen on living there either. We have lived and traveled all over the US and Canada.


----------

